# Need tried and true Strata & Frittata Recipes for a catering for 250



## leslieb (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi, would anyone have any tried and true breakfast casserole recipes they could share? I have a catering for a breakfast for 250 people. They want 2 different kinds of breakfast casseroles, one with meat (I'm thinking sausage and potato) and one heavy with vegetables. I prefer ones that could be assembled a day ahead and baked of the morning of. I don't have much time to test the recipes as I just got the job last night and it is a week away. Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi again lol.
When yall had the official signing of the contract (and the accepting of the deposit ;-) did your client specify a food cost budget?
Hint at any ingredients or allergies?

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

My MIL makes a casserole with breakfast sausage and potatoes that is a bit heavy but pretty darn tasty.
Think she lifted it from the Jimmy Dean site?

mimi


----------



## leslieb (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks Mimi! I'll take a look at the recipe. Yes, I figured in for sausage, cream, eggs, cheese, potatoes and mixed veg I am just wondering if anyone can pass along a tested recipe that they knew was good so I wasn't winging it. I have a catering menu that I use but he wanted this specifically and he was in a tight spot as his caterer bailed on him, so I went against what I normally do and agreed to do it.


----------

